
Amazon barring third party sales of Nintendo products - arkades
http://sellercentral.amazon.com/forums/t/selling-nintendo-products/526870
======
arkades
Looks like they can deal with counterfeiters when they actually want to.

------
maxharris
It's about time they did something about the fakes!

